

Bill Gates - The Exit Interview - cheponis
http://go.pcmag.com/billgates 

======
wumi
_Everything in computer science is to just write less code. What is the
technique for writing less code, and its called subroutines. Everything that
has ever been done—object-oriented programs, software as a service—it's about
taking this idea of subroutines and being able to use them broadly. When you
want to draw a map, you say "That's hard, a lot of data; I just want to call a
subroutine." Well now you can call Virtual Earth or Google Earth and get back
the presentation in this great form. You don't have to think about the data,
the format. So we are taking subroutines to this next level and making that
simple. Actually debugging the stuff, performance, making it work
offline—there is still work being done on this._

